# Info about Macaws?



## Echidnaguardian (Feb 5, 2014)

I heard that macaws are very destructive, noisy and don't get used to being handled very easily - is this the case? 

Also, any other information (e.g. about housing, feeding and enrichment) would be helpful!


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

They can be really tame and can be handled no bother. On the other hand I heard a story of one who ripped a huge splice of wood out a guys window ledge just after he had had all his windows redone in real wood, spending thousands to do it. If it decides to bite it will hurt like hell!!

Give them as big a cage as possible as with any parrot. 

They are a big bird that can make a LOT of noise when hey want too. It should not be relentless tho. 

Hope helps for a start off.


----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)

russm said:


> They can be really tame and can be handled no bother. On the other hand I heard a story of one who ripped a huge splice of wood out a guys window ledge just after he had had all his windows redone in real wood, spending thousands to do it. If it decides to bite it will hurt like hell!!
> 
> Give them as big a cage as possible as with any parrot.
> 
> ...



I looked after one for around 4 months as my step mum fell to ill to look after it, whilst we were looking for a suitable buyer. 

It was like having a toddler.. 

Toby used to get in the most annoying places, so everywhere had to be 'Parrot-proofed' 
You can say goodbye to any sort of woodwork, even if you get him his own toys, my door frames, windowsils, eg, where ruined. 

Toby was also vert demanding, and only accepted my step mum, and, my partner to touch/handle him, which made living with him, extremely hard as he actually hated me. He was once on my partners arm, as soon as I walked into the room, he bit my partners ear and drew alot of blood. 

He also used to throw his water bowl at my window, and food bowl to the floor every hour. 

I knew Macaws where big birds, you I didnt actually know how big they are until your face to face with one. 

But really. I would never have one for myself.. You need to realllly look into them, maybe go see someone whom owns one?

Edit - And the screaming.. omg the screaming that bird did...


----------



## ShayneColbert (Dec 7, 2009)

Some are worse than others. Depends how they are brought up and just whats in their genes. My ones pretty friendly towards strangers and loves me, just sits on top of his cage when he's out, is noisy for about 10 minutes a day on average. He bites hard if you try and feed him vegetables when he sees you eating chocolate, makes alot of mess that spreads for about a 3 foot radius around his cage, shits everywhere including down my back, lands on my shoulder the second I walk in the room with food and tries to eat my dinner of my plate and bites really hard when he's in a mood, although I rarely get bitten as you learn to read them. But best of all he is nuts. Makes me laugh all the time by doing or saying stupid things.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

They are a big commitment to take on as they live a long time and can be extremely loud, destructive and show aggression. They can also be sweet but they need a lot from their owner in order to be happy, there are always plenty of them in bird rescues and sanctuaries. I would say defiantly try and get some hands on time with some before deciding if they are for you or not, and make sure you've heard how loud they can be.

Different species of Macaw vary a lot in size and there are mini varieties like Hahn's macaw and Severe macaw who are smaller than the large species most people are familiar with, they are definitely worth looking into although they are still loud and demanding but easier to manage in terms of housing requirements. All species will chew woodwork, it's a natural behaviour and can't be prevented. Also screaming sessions at dusk and dawn are natural behaviour but excessive screaming would indicate there is a problem in their care somewhere.

I recommend this forum is really great for anyone wanting to find out more about parrots of any type:
Avian Avenue Parrot Forum

I think a Macaw would be a very rewarding companion in the right home but not many homes are ideal for the larger species so definitely something to research really extensively first. I'm planning to get a parrot soon and have been reading like mad, speaking to breeders etc. I have found it useful to read about behaviour issues and how to overcome them in case any appear in my parrot. Diet is also a really important thing to research as they need a varied diet to be healthy. 
Meeting a few adults of your chosen species will give you a better idea of what they are like to keep as they behave differently as youngsters so you don't get a true picture of them, I think that's a big reason a lot of parrots get given up when they reach teenage years.


----------



## SnakeandOthers (Feb 13, 2014)

I work with a few macaws at where I work. We have some that can be handled (these are ones that have been hand reared by the keepers) and a few that no one can go near and do not like being handled at all (these are ones that no one handles because they bite etc.)


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

This is an interesting watch if you would ever consider free-flight with a macaw. Parrot Freeflight -- the Real Issues and Training Involved in Flying Outdoors - YouTube


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

noisy does not even come close to to the squark they produce in a house... they "can" be very tame some even silly tame and some can be pure evil. they are like a toddler to look after (as are most parrots) and require a large cage and a home for life and as for destructive, i once had a Ducorps cockatoo remove a 2 metre length of dado rail in under 2 minutes. I've had books,picture frames, wires, wallpaper,trainers infact too much to list of stuff my parrots have destroyed over the years. parrots are not great at being re-homed even more so when they are 5+ years old. parrots are pets for life...


----------



## pariahdog (May 9, 2014)

Macaws are not any more destructive than any other parrot. They all like to gnaw on things. They are mainly just loud at sunrise and sunset. Mostly at sunset if you keep their cage covered at night. They do this screeching thing. 

I can't speak for other species, but my Blue and Gold was an absolute sweetheart. A wonderful pet. I'm not sure what things are like in the UK, but in the US they are quite easily re-homed unless there is something obviously wrong with the animal. Very popular and beautiful birds. 

Of course it helps if you have one of the more popular Macaw species like a Blue and Gold or Greenwing rather than some unusual mini-Macaw that hardly anyone wants, but IME they are extremely easy to sell and you can usually even get the same price you paid for it.

None of the Macaws are good talkers though. So don't expect much more than say a 10 word vocabulary that doesn't sound very clear. The good talkers are the Mynahs (both Common and Hill), African Greys, and Amazons with yellow on their heads or necks (Double Yellow Heads, Yellow Napes etc).


----------



## Bamboozoo (Oct 2, 2009)

We have had 6 parrots here. We have a Blue and Gold and Green Wing macaws, African Grey and 3 Eclectus. I was not the first owner of either of the Macaws who both came here between 2 and 2.5 years old. Both former owners had never had a large bird and neither had be trained with the exception of step up.
If they do not want to step up it is a fight to get them to do so. The B&G will back off and go into her cage. The Green Wing is a very fiesty boy. The owners of the green wing were terrified. His name is Jack the Brat! Neither of my macaws have ever bitten. Neither are loud at any time of the day. The blue and gold actually tends to be whiny more than loud......microwave, oven, toaster, any and all associations with food being prepared set her off. Our male eclectus is a screamer, up to 100 times a day at top volume on a bad day. Both of our macaws have been subject to this for 7 and 8 years respectively. The b&g will sometimes react but usually just says loudly "shut up". The only time the green wing gets loud is when the phone rings and then it is a chorus from all of them ~ they know a conversation is coming and want to be in it. 

The B&G is never destructive. Jack has eaten the house and will do so at any chance he gets. He is out of his cage all day, every day and generally stays there and does not wander. I have similar stories to the window being eaten. I would recommend the macaws over a variety of other species of parrot. Though my web site is generally about reptiles there is a full page of avian links to explore for more information. The link is in my signature.


----------



## phoenox (Jul 28, 2010)

There are miniature macaws like Hahns. They are still noisy and demanding but easier to handle although when they bite you still know about it.


----------

